# Black Moor with white ball in eye.



## Muyara (Apr 20, 2010)

I have a black moor which is about 4-5 years old and he has a white ball like dot on his eye. here are some pictures, i have no idea whats wrong with him. Oh and he also has bee sluggish lately and floats upside down and the top of the tank but he's not dead, just like he sleeps like that now once in a while.
IMG_0636-1.jpg picture by Muyara - Photobucket
IMG_0639-1.jpg picture by Muyara - Photobucket


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

What is the tank size? What are the ammonia, nitrite and nitrate readings? What is the temperature at? What kind of filtration do you have? How often and how much water do you change? What are the tank mates?

It could be a cateract, but with the sluggishness and odd floating, I'm thinking possibly poor water quality.

Do a large partial water change and see if that helps with the sluggishness, and see if you can answer the above questions to give us a better idea of what's going on in the tank.


----------



## Muyara (Apr 20, 2010)

We have a 10 gallon tank with 2 black moors, one turned orange a while ago. The water is at about 73 degrees. We change the water every 3 weeks and take about 50% of the water. The filter is a aqua tech carbon filter. The ammonia level is at 0, the ph is 6.4 and we ran out of nitrite to test it >.< but we did change 50% of the water yesterday and they seem a little better but the one black moor has had the white ball in his eye for a while. We've tried melfix and pimafix but neither of them helped his eye.


----------



## swimmy (Jul 11, 2011)

What do you feed them?


----------



## gretchup (Jul 9, 2010)

Your tank is way too small and you've been cleaning it way too sporadically. Buy a 40 gallon for the both of them and I'm sure they will be fine. Or do a 20% water change every other day.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

1 gold fish needs a 20-30 gallon tank and an extra 10 gallons extra are needed for every extra goldfish. You also MUST do large partial water changes EVERY week! Gold fish are very messy fish! Their filter should be rated for double the tank size - so, if you get a 30-40 gallon tank for the 2 fish, the filter needs to be rated for a 60-80 gallon tank.

Those are just the very basics of what a goldfish needs to be healthy! Keeping them in a small tank will stunt their skeleton, but their organs will continue to grow, so they will die extrememly painful and cruel deaths.

Please, get them a larger tank immediately, with double filtration, and do large (50% water changes) each week!


----------



## Curryfloe (Sep 7, 2015)

Hey, i know this is an old post, but i'm experiencing the exact same problem in the eye, my fish doesnt really look sick, hes been like this for allmost 2 weeks now (with immediate antibiotics treatment) but he is still eating properly and swimming happily around the tank! I cant find anything that looks the same, i have tried bactopur for the pop-eye and am currently doing a salt treatment.. Did you eventually find a solution?
Hope someone sees this :/


----------

